# Pulling a dog on vacation?



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Knowing me whenever we go on vacation I always visit the local shelters to just look. This time I saw a purebred 8-9 month old sable GSD girl at the Grand Strand Humane Society today in Myrtle Beach. She's been there 1.5 months. They are an open admission shelter and appear to be overrun with mostly Pit Bulls (oh dear some of them were just too cute - I had to pull myself away from them). Anyway it would be very hard for me to pull and place a Pit Bull where I live so instead I just zeroed in on the GSD. She is so incredibly sweet and would be so adoptable in my area. Here there just doesn't seem to be much demand for GSDs I guess. Most of the dogs that had been there the longest were the bigger dogs. She's not even on their Petfinder site and they haven't spayed her yet. Most of the other dogs that had been there as long as her have been altered by the shelter - maybe they don't plan to keep her much longer, I have no idea. They were very full from the looks of it (especially with cats - kitten season seems to be in full swing here) so I'm sure they would appreciate an empty kennel. 

We are leaving Saturday to go back home and luckily we brought down my MIL's motorhome with us and a dog crate since they brought one of our dogs (Nico) with them. So we have the room and a crate to bring her home in. Now I have no idea if they even adopt out of state (not on their site and they were busy when we were there) but I plan to find out tomorrow. I would love to take her back with us and place her because she's just a very nice girl who deserves a chance which I am unsure she will get here. I love this area but I've noticed that dogs don't seem to rank as high as family members in many areas around here - seen lots and lots of dogs tied to doghouses. It's mostly us tourists that seem to be walking around with dogs, not the locals so much. Am I crazy to even consider trying to adopt her to bring back home with me to find her a good home? I haven't fostered a dog in a few years, but I know I could get her into a good home and still have my Petfinder site. With my luck they won't adopt out of state so it would all be a moot point!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Good luck! I hope they will adopt to you so that she gets a chance  Keep us posted!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Good luck - that's wonderful you would offer this girl a chance. That would be the last thing on the mind of most people on vacation.....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

go for it! she sounds like a keeper!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am wishing you good luck 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

enjoy your vacation.
thanks for rescuing.

i'm not so sure i would expose
my dog to a rescue without a Vet check.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Nico is just a Papillon and he rides shotgun in the motorhome. This girl can be crated in the back bedroom or with me in the living area. It's only a 12 hour drive with all the stops we make. Cross fingers that they are okay with it. If not I'll just go there and take pics of her to post.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't think you are crazy at all. I say go for it! I have done the exact same thing and had wonderful results. 

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

When we lost Chewey we went to a shelter to adopt a dog and they gave us the biggest runaround. No wonder the dogs are in those shelters so darn long. We are wonderful dog owners, but because I gave Chewey his shots personally, with the exception of his Rabies, they would not even consider us as an adoptable family. Good luck in getting the dog. I think that you are making a good choice in adopting a dog that needs a home instead of buying one.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I still don't know as when I went there today to ask they said they don't have a policy on it and just adopt out of state on a case by case basis. So I brought home an application to fill out and will drop it back off friday morning (they are closed tomorrow). So let's hope they are cool with it. I know my vet will give me a good reference so I'm not too worried. Here's a few pics I snapped of her quickly this evening. I'll get better ones out of the kennel when I go back on friday. Isn't she just the cutest (and saddest) thing ever! She must have injured her nose today as her nose looked fine yesterday and today she has an abrasion on it.


----------



## kimkats000 (Dec 28, 2005)

They might spay her before they will give her to you. Make sure you go as early as you can just in case.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

So what happened? Any news?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

No news yet as they are closed today, but I plan to be there right when they open tomorrow. I'm hoping they can spay her quick or maybe my vet will convince them that I am responsible enough to let them trust me to spay her at home.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

She's a cutie. keep us posted!! I sure hope they let you have her!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Come on Friday!!!! Baby needs new home!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

:fingerscrossed: for today - she is looking at you so hopefully in that last pic. Lovely girl, I hope you get her.......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:bump:Any word on this??


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

They said she's adopted, but she was still in her kennel and there was no adopted card on her cage. Hope they are right and that she is going to a good home.


----------

